

IBM Tries To Put Twitter In Patent Cage - espeed
http://readwrite.com/2013/11/05/ibm-tries-to-put-twitter-in-patent-cage

======
salient
Now we know why IBM was one of the main companies to lobby for keeping the
covered business method in the new anti-patent troll bill, along with
Microsoft. They were getting ready to sue other companies with that kind of
patents.

